# Butt overnighter is underway!



## Captain Morgan (Jan 22, 2005)

Glory hallelujah!

  Wish I had a butt on.  I do mine with apple, cherry and hickory.  Great flavors.  haven't tried peach, but everyone seems to love it.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 22, 2005)

Man, I'm an idiot...it's been snowing to beat the band today, I go to the Giant Eagle and buy a 7lb butt because it *MADE *me buy it...then I get home and realize it snowing even harder!!  No butt cook tonight!!

Good luck Suz!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 23, 2005)

BRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!! It's cold!!!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 23, 2005)

30 here in Myrtle, but 35 mph winds are the main problem. 
And I haven't been to the grocery store all weekend....I can hear the meat department calling me now....best to stay away.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 23, 2005)

Piercing winds made it difficult for me to wanna get the WSM out and play last night for the butts. Snowed most of the night and now is just windy as all get out!  I second Wdooie's commments...BRRRRR!!  It's Cold!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 23, 2005)

I know I'm not as used to that kind of weather as you guys, but it amazes me that ya'll will smoke in that kind of weather.  My little back patio is fenced in, so I don't have as much problem with wind, but I can't imagine 
getting the fire started and temps adjusted in gale winds and sub freezing temps.  That goodness for the Minion method.

Course ya'll may not like standing over the grill in August when it's triple digits and so humid you can barely breathe.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 23, 2005)

Susan you are gonna have your hands full today with these winds, man they are horrible!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 23, 2005)

Oven finish is a great idea Susan!  I would do it if I were you!


----------

